# Woodworking as Therapy



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*What's old again is new again*

I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.

I've been lurking in the background for quite some time and have from time to time posted a stray comment or two. But I've not been very active in actual woodworking for quite some time. I have had some false restarts and stops and so now I'm starting again and hoping this will not be another false start.

Some of you "old timers" will know that I was at one time quite active on the site and posted quite a lot - then-I had a car accident on my way to Kelly Mehler's school in Kentucky (I highly recommend his school by the way). Somewhere on this site is the long sordid story - but I could not figure out how to cut and paste the link here-- it's a bit boring really. But for those who don't know, I had a car accident in 2008, ended up with a 3" plate in my neck, I got back into woodworking again in late 2009 but then started to have some more health problems. I have been diagnosed with trauma induced Generalized Dystonia - pretty weird sounding name. The doctors figure the Dystonia is directly related to my car accident. Regardless the long and short of it is is that the whole ordeal has really set my life into a tailspin - and that's because I let it. I've always have had to deal with depression but the Dystonia and all that came with it just really set me on my big old butt.

Well after lots of thought I've decided the only real way to keep me going was to put myself "out there" to my friends on the site who will at least read my little blog and say a word or two of encouragement (yep - I'm looking for some help).

So I've started a new blog for myself - "Woodworking as Therapy". I'm going to try my best to keep it up and hopefully this will help push me over the top and get me back, not just into woodworking, but life in general.

I'm also going to try to start posting more comments on others work on this site. I've really missed the back and forth of the forums and blogs.

Sooo without further explanation here is what I've been working on the last week or so.

A hospital that a friend works at does a children's safety program and they had this old beat up foam fire engine that look like it might have been with Moses at the parting of the Red Sea that they used for demonstrations and story time. They decided they wanted the same thing only in plywood. I'm going to show the pictures - but it really won't look like much - because it's not painted. And thank goodness they didn't ask me to paint it because it would never look like a fire engine. They actually have a professional artist who is going to paint it.

The engine is just short of 8' long and is made with 1/4" plywood. The joining pieces are just some old 2×4 pieces I had lying around that came in handy for this project.



















You may not be able to see but the seams are actually where the door will be so that it will blend naturally with the rest of the engine.

Here is how I've put the back together.



















Since I made it in three parts they will be able to take it apart and store it in a small space. Also, since most of the folks have smaller cars it had to be made into several parts to be able to be transported. The rope you see in the picture is what they will use to carry the engine from one place to another on the stage.

Admittedly this was not a piece of master craftsmanship but hopefully, once painted, it will look pretty good.

My next project is to finish this load of cutting boards that have been waiting for attention for close to two years now










I'll be working on the cutting boards a little at a time, but while I work on those I also have this project that I would love to accomplish before Christmas. The project is a serving tray that you've probably seen in Woodsmith Magazine (Volume 33 - No. 196). This would make the perfect gift for my boss. She's really into having some dinner gatherings and wine tastings so this would be a nice thing to give her.



















Here is the curly maple I've found for the project.










I've not found the perfect wood for my handles yet - that's probably going to take me a little while. The project calls for Cocobolo - but that stuff really makes me break out in hives - so that's not going to happen. I'm thinking black walnut or maybe even Mahogany.

I know that there are others on this site that deal with major health issues that impact their woodworking and I've taken inspiration from them and now I hope to give a little back.

OK - so I'm out here again now. I hope that you will enjoy my little blog (if you don't - please don't tell me!).

Until next time.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


nice to see you back


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


BETSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy to have you back!!

The fire engine looks so cool, can't wait to see it finished.

Well, at least you know the glue on the cutting boards is dry ;^)

I really think Walnut would look great on the tray, especially if you could get some nice dark heart wood.

Remember we are here to pull you up out od any "funk" you may find yourself!

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


that's the spirit betsy

give it another go

it's not easy being a people sometimes
so long as we do our best

it becomes our reward

welcome back


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to this blog!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Betsy!!!!

Gosh, we've missed you!

As I mentrioned once before, I found your earlier blogs and read them all in sequence. It's really good to have you back. And don't let the blues get you down. You've got plenty of people who care about you and would do whatever they could to help if you let them…

Glad you're back.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


*WELCOME BACK BETSY*

Glad to see you are back in the saddle Betsy. Your Fire Engine looks great to me, and the cutting boards are really going to look great when you finish them, as Lew said - the glue should be nice and dry ). I keep saying that I want to make a few, maybe you have inspired me to get moving.

We really missed you - you always seem to say just the right thing when responding to a project that someone has posted. Just keep on keeping on and things will be great.

I look forward to following both your blog and your projects as they develop.

*Welcome Back!*


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice words guys.

The glue really is dry on those boards - and one just came out of the clamps before I took the pictures - so its good and set!

Herb - it boggles my mind that you read all of my blogs. That's amazing!

I hope I have a really good long run here on LJs again. I just noticed that there are classes on the site now. What a great idea that is!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Betsy said: "Herb - it boggles my mind that you read all of my blogs. That's amazing!"

It's sorta like potato chips. You can't eat just one and after the first one you're hooked…

I did mention I have OCD, right???

Herb


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Glad your back Betsy! - Missed ya! ....and love the blog & idea!

Schroeder


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from you. I'm glad your getting back in the saddle. Go get 'em!


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


I've always called my wood working… my saw dust theropy. I can have a bad day, comeout to the shop and make a lil saw dust, and instantly feel better! Glad to see ya getting back into it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I appreciate the support.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Betsy, I can't say enough of how pleased I am to see you back. Yes WW and this site in particular is a wonderful place for therapy, especially if you are trying to find some dignity of being able once again to do or make something that is precious to you.
I like many others have I found huge support and friendliness, even though my WW skills are almost nonexistent. There is no better "pick me up" or "medicine" than LJs.
Enjoy.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


I also read of your adventures (when they were happening) and was saddened to see you sell your tools after your accident and subsequent problems. I'm looking forward to "The Return of the Betsy."


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Hello Betsy , I am Don Schneider, porchfish @ porchfish studio in Havana Florida (a former buckeye) nice to meet you and welcome back. I can see the fire engine in the plywood, please post it again after painting ! I have a small piece of honduras mahogany 8/4 stock that I could rip you off a hunk of if you need it. Give me the dimensions you need and I'd be glad to ship it off to you.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


What a nice offer Porch. I have 4 large slabs of Honduras Mahogany from a retired sculptor who was going to trash them. They are almost 4 inches thick and 4 feet long!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


welcome back!!!

I'm glad that we get to benefit from your "therapy" blogs


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ms. Debbie! Glad to be back. Hope to stay a little longer than my last try.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


It is great to hear that you are back in the shop Betsy! I hope you find the shop as therapeutic as I do. If you ever need to bend someone's ear just give me shout! You've put the icing on the cake of my day knowing that your back in the shop


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *What's old again is new again*
> 
> I"M BACK! Sorry - I should not have shouted so loudly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark those are very kind words - I appreciate them.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Need some help coming up with a solution*

Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.

I'm trying to set up my drum sander to sand down my cutting boards but I'm finding I have an issue with the clamp that holds the end of the paper. I've never been able to squeeze the clamp by hand - I had to use pliers to open the mouth of the clamp. Now my hands are such that trying to do it makes them spasm - I need to avoid that.

I've tried using a small C-clamp to hold the drum's clamp open enough to slip the paper in - but that did not work well at all. Of course then once I get the paper in and roll it around the drum - I have to have a solution for holding the drum clamp on the other end open while holding the paper. Sooooo any suggestions on a solution?

I've made small progress on my serving tray also. I managed to clean the edges of my boards and cut to size the sides. I've also picked out the boards for the bottom. It's hard to see in the picture, but I was able to move the boards around enough and managed to get three pieces that once glued together will look like it came from the same board - the curls match perfectly. The picture just does not do it justice - but here it is anyway.










The little spot you see is just on the surface and it will be taken off as I skinny up the boards to 5/16#.

My plan is to glue the bottom pieces together this weekend and maybe get some of the side cuts done.

Sure feels good to get back out there. I did notice one thing-- it's been months since I've really done anything in the shop--but it's dirty and a mess - how could it get like that if I've not been out there? Must be a ghost out there. 

Until next time.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Back in the shop!! So good to hear that!

Could you post a pic of the clamp that holds the paper. Might give me an idea of what you are working with.

Lew


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


I don't have a drum sander so don't know exactly how that clamp looks or works, but from your description I can feel you pain. would something like this work?










they come in different sizes and can be found at pretty large sizes as well… quick and easy and hold things really well (generally speaking of course)


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


thanks guys. Never thought of binder clips - I'll have to give that a try.

Lew here is a picture of what the clamp looks like (yep - it's really in need of a dusting).










I wonder - how far does those binder clips open?


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Betsy as for the shop mess after you not going out for so long - I think that there is a night shift that uses my shop. Dust seem to find it's way down from the rafters after I leave ). I guess it's all the stuff floating around when you quit for the day - and I have an air filtration system in the rafters.

Glad to see you plugging away again - the challenge and satisfaction you get will work wonders for you, as it does for all of us.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


My 16/32 Jet sander has a little tool that came with it for opening that clamp hold down - it is a bit of a pain though.


----------



## CodyJames (Oct 24, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Sometimes, when boredom strikes with making projects or what not, I find the most satisfaction out of cleaning the shop and making everything look perfect, everything straight, not a crumb of wood on the floor, everything spit shined and polished. Then sometimes in the middle of doing that I will get inspired to make something else and never actually get to clean the entire shop.

Or sometimes, getting frustrated with a piece of work, put everything down and just work on cleaning the shop and going over the piece that is being worked on in my mind, the tools that are being used on it, and the technique being used with the tool on the piece, so I can better perform what it is that needs to be done, when it is all put into practise and am calm, cool, and collected.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


You might be able to engineer a lever type device that could hook over the spring loaded part of the clamp. The length of the "handle" would determine the amount of leverage you could obtain.








I might have the drawing backwards. Not sure which part of the pictured clamp gets moved to insert the sand paper.
You could probably make it from a piece of wood and an "L" shaped bolt.
Lew


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I believe the mysteriously appearing sawdust is a product of the legendary Sawdust Elves, who are close relatives to the Wire Coat Hanger Elves and the Dust Bunny Elves. All the nocturnal sneaks do their work when you're asleep and leave the debris behind as proof they've been there.

I think Lew's probably got the winning plan. You might be able to make it out of wood or perhaps you'll need to go with metal…

Keep on keeping on. Before you know it you'll be up to your navel in sawdust that YOU have created…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew, I would not have thought of that. Will give it a shot.

Cody - I've always been adverse to cleaning as therapy - it just seems wrong on many levels. . I do seriously need to get out there and at least straighten things up a bit. Herb's Sawdust Bunnies have been working in collaboration with the "just put it in the garage for now bunny" and they've been doing a pretty good job of things.

I'll let you know how the lever idea works out.


----------



## CodyJames (Oct 24, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Yeh it's one of those weird things, I never FEEL like cleaning, but, it's something to take me away from my momentary frustrations. The funny thing about a shop is.. You can ALWAYS clean the shop.

Sudden suprise projects that the wife needs done come up?? OHh I need to clean the shop!

Wifes having friends over for "women folk time"? Time to clean the shop!

Inlaws coming to town?? Ohh! I need to take apart the whole shop and clean it!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Need some help coming up with a solution*
> 
> Well - I managed to spend about an hour this week in the shop. Not bad considering my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Cody - now that's funny! I'll have to keep that in mind next time someone wants me to do something I don't really want to do.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*learning how much I've forgotten!*

I was able to spend a whole hour *non-stop* in the shop tonight! I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but for me it's way, way, way a lot. 

I've gotten the boards laminated for the tray bottom and have it and the sides down to my 5/16" thickness. The bottom did not come out as nice as I would have liked, I think the glue slipped a little more than I noticed when I tightened the clamps so the rays are off a little bit. Still looks nice though. I need to read up again on proper gluing techniques as I don't think I would have made this same mistake three years ago.

As crazy as it sounds as I was getting my boards to 5/16" I had to rethink how to use my calipers - reading them mostly. It's really not as easy as I thought. You really have to be careful looking at the numbers and making sure your caliper is sitting straight on your board. It's these little things that I would not have thought twice about before that I'm finding I need to slow down and think through a bit more as I work.

Next for me is setting up the saw for the first cuts on the tray sides. I started to do that a little tonight and discovered that my saw really needs a cleaning before I do any serious work with it. So that's next on the agenda. The old "rust on my top" monster has attacked - that's not acceptable.

The drum sander issue is still an issue. I could not get a lever to work on holding the clamp open. I meant to take pictures and will do that this week sometime to show you what I mean. I managed to get the paper on the drum this time, but it cost my hands dearly and I need to avoid that as much as I can.

Oh and an update on my fire engine for the children's safety classes.










My friend delivered it today and the group was thrilled with it. The artist is going to start painting it this weekend and promised a picture when it's done. I'll be sure to post it for you to see.

Well - that's all folks-for tonight anyway. Thanks for all the support I get from all of you. It's appreciated more than you can know.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *learning how much I've forgotten!*
> 
> I was able to spend a whole hour *non-stop* in the shop tonight! I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but for me it's way, way, way a lot.
> 
> ...


Wow, Betsy, you certainly got a lot done in an hour!

Wish I had a better understanding of how that clamp, on your sander, functions. Then, maybe we could come up with a better idea. Would something like this work?










Lew


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *learning how much I've forgotten!*
> 
> I was able to spend a whole hour *non-stop* in the shop tonight! I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but for me it's way, way, way a lot.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Glad to hear you're pressing on. Yes, you will have many things that frustrate you but your persistence will pay off in the sense of accomplishment you'll have when you've re-mastered a task.

You know a lot more than you give yourself credit for most of the time. And you are good at sharing what you know with others. I remember how clear and informative your series of blog posts on building a basic box were and how much I enjoyed them.

So, take a brief break and then get that saw cleaned up so you can enjoy using it.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *learning how much I've forgotten!*
> 
> I was able to spend a whole hour *non-stop* in the shop tonight! I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but for me it's way, way, way a lot.
> 
> ...


Lew - I tried a quick clamp - it's too bulky for the space.

Also - the board was already glued up and dried-- didn't do that part in my hour. Just the getting to thickness part.

Thanks Herb - I get a lot out of the blogs and hope that my submissions can help others as well.

Plan to clean up that saw tonight.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*

Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.



















The problem with using a lever to push open the paper clamp is that the drum rolls - imagine that. I put a stick between the edge of the cabinet and the drum and that keeps the drum from rolling - but I have to hold onto that stick to use another lever to open the paper clamp - now if you are keeping track that's two hands - I've not grown a third hand so I don't have a spare to use to push the paper into the clamp. So I'm back to square one - not being able to load the paper without help. Which is OK - I have a housemate but she's generally not home when I need her (ships passing in the night most days).

I need to come up with a solution - because anytime I try to do it myself with a set of pliers - this is what happens-










This picture is mild - the spasm only took ten minutes to pass - lucky night. So you can see why I need some solution to this issue. So anymore ideas would be appreciated.

But before all that I did get a little bit more done on my serving tray. Here are just some random pictures of the steps. Pictures are taken for no other reason than to take them!

First set up










After first cut










Second set up










After second cut










Third set up










After third cut










Fourth set up










I'm using a very short backing fence as I have to clamp the piece anyway because I can't hold it steady with just my hand. I stopped here for the night. The last set up is to cut the notch for the tray handles. I'm having fun making a little saw dust again. 

Thanks for reading this far!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
Irwin makes a micro quick clamp that has a maximum opening of 4 1/2"

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100022641&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&cisku=100022641&cisrc=14110944&cmmmc=shopping--googlebase--D25X--100022641&locStoreNum=980

Do you think that would be too bulky?

Lew


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


Had another thought but it would require drilling a hole in the paper clamp.









With this configuration, you could use a wrench (or maybe a ratchet/socket) to tighten the nut which would squeeze the clamp and open it. Revere to apply pressure to the paper. One thing about the Nyloc nuts is they won't vibrate loose. You may have to use something like J-B Weld to secure the head of the bolt to prevent it from spinning when opening and closing the clamp


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how the clamp works. What part of the clamp actually moves, and in what direction? Between where and where does the paper go? And can you take a couple of wider shots so I/we can see the rest of the machine (or the area around the drum)? Is there a pulley or sprocket you could jam/put a clamp on to keep the drum from turning? Does the drum have a hollow all the way along? Can you get a picture looking down the axle?


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


Betsy, a friend made me a give away deal on an older Ryobi 16-32 drum sander, and I also had problems with getting one of the clamps to function. I researched it here on LJ and found a thread where someone had bought hook & loop material with pressure sensitive adhesive on it and wrapped it in a spiral around the drum. Then He got rolls of paper with the matching material on the back. I followed the same direction and it worked out great. I am sure you could locate the old thread if you are interested and I got the material and belts from supergrit.com.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
I had (emphasis on the "had") a Jet 10-20 drum sander and getting the paper on was a bear. I got a cheap pair of pliers (you need cheap because they must bend on a bench vice) and bent the tip of the pliers to fit into the side and grasp the paper to pull it tight and straight. I posted a picture of it here: lumberjocks.com/topics/18165
I put the paper in loosely and then hold the drum and lever with one hand and pull with the pliers. I'm not sure this helps you with your issue, but I thought I'd pass it on in case you can adapt it.
I think Lisa (Dustbunny) uses hook and loop… you could PM her too.
Ellen


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


I should probably add that I'm not just whistling Dixie; I've got a couple of ideas, but based on how I think the clamp works. Once I have some clarification, I'll think some more and post a sketch.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


I have a 16/32 jet and cuss it everytime I have to put paper on it. Woodcraft even showed me how to insert the tool and it sucks. That and the cheesy lock on the top is the only complaints though. Poor design for $1k.
I'm going to try Ellen35's suggestion. If you get it figured out I'd appreciate knowing. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


As soon as I run through my current supply of sandpaper for my Performax 16/32, I'm going to wrap the drum in velcro and then only buy velcro backed paper from then on. I hate changing the paper because of the stupid clips.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


where you use the wooden lever
could you use a wedge instead
tap it in snug
and have both hands free 
to mess with the paper and the clip

i do hear that changing 
to the velcro paper is the best


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


Lew - I'm not sure I'd be mechanically adept enough to drill holes through the clamps without ruining them. I've got the clamps you mentioned - and a lot more small ones left over from doing my miniature work - but no of them really do the job.

JJ - I'll try to get better pictures to show you what we are discussing.

Ellen - the plier trick sounds slick - but it is one I've tried.

Patron - I never thought of a wedge - but I bet that would work.

I think Bill may have hit the nail on the old head. I had no idea there was velcro paper out there for the sanding drums. I'm going to look into that. Using that type of material would elimiate any need for a clamp and would save my hands (and my housemates aggravation at helping me in the garage - she hates the garage - which is good for me most of the time!).

Thanks for all the suggestions.

I will go ahead and get some clearer pictures and post so that everyone is on the same page about my issues.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


OK, I went back and found the thread from the original poster. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15767 It sure solved the problem for me, and I don't have anything negative to report about it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill - I think that's the ticket!


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Still trying to figure out my drum sander issue*
> 
> Well despite some good suggestions I'm still having trouble getting my drum sander loaded with paper by myself. I've tried to take a better picture of the set up but not sure I did it justice.
> 
> ...


You are welcome. I wanted to give credit to the original poster. For me the problem was in the clamp nearest the motor. Now I still start winding by putting the end in the first clamp, but at the end I just tuck it into the slot and it never comes out again until I want it to. Good Luck!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*The more I do the more I realize that I used to do with no thought*

So tonight I decided the cut the notches for my serving tray. But what I forgot to do was change my blade to my flat top instead of the v-shape blade so as you can see from my picture I have a little bit of cleaning up to do on the bottoms of my notches.










I decided to leave that for another night when I can sit and do it a tiny bit at a time. The good thing is the notches fit the 5/16" boards just perfect.

I went ahead and cut the rabbit on the edges of my bottom piece and with the sides together this is what I've got so far.










As you can see I did not get the bottom edges of my sides just right - but that's a design opportunity that I'll fix toward the end. The next step is to glue the sides to the bottom - which will be a challenge but I will probably use tape like they used in the magazine.

Now back to that drum sander issue. I promised better pictures of the drum and the pesky clamp.

The first shot is just a frontal view of the drum.










This next shot shows the clamp that's the issue. The pencil is pointing to the "flex" part of the clamp. It's not rigid which creates part of the problem.










I am beginning to think that my best bet to deal with the clamp is simply to ignore it and use the hook and loop paper. So I'm going to look into the prices for that and get moving in that direction. I need to get this thing to where I can use it as I want to get my cutting boards cleaned up as several are going to be Christmas presents.

it's been very enjoyable being out making some sawdust again. Even though I can only do a small amount at a time, it's worth every minute and I'm going to make the best of them.

Until next time - hope all of you are having as much fun making sawdust as I am!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *The more I do the more I realize that I used to do with no thought*
> 
> So tonight I decided the cut the notches for my serving tray. But what I forgot to do was change my blade to my flat top instead of the v-shape blade so as you can see from my picture I have a little bit of cleaning up to do on the bottoms of my notches.
> 
> ...


Go Betsy! Time in the shop always seems to be too limited! I hope you will be able to go for longer and longer stretches as time goes by.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *The more I do the more I realize that I used to do with no thought*
> 
> So tonight I decided the cut the notches for my serving tray. But what I forgot to do was change my blade to my flat top instead of the v-shape blade so as you can see from my picture I have a little bit of cleaning up to do on the bottoms of my notches.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Check out these folks for your hook and loop paper- http://www.supergrit.com/

I can see now my suggestion about drilling for a bolt probably wouldn't work. I didn't realize the piece of metal the clamp is mounted was spring metal. Very difficult to drill.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *The more I do the more I realize that I used to do with no thought*
> 
> So tonight I decided the cut the notches for my serving tray. But what I forgot to do was change my blade to my flat top instead of the v-shape blade so as you can see from my picture I have a little bit of cleaning up to do on the bottoms of my notches.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Moving along on my serving tray - but have question*

I've managed a couple hours in the shop this week. Yeah! I'm starting to work more on my serving tray for my boss.



















I've got my sides together and you can see I did not get the bottom exactly right - but I can fix that with a nice strip of matching wood. The inside angle is correct according to the text and my measurements.










Tonight I used my band saw for the first time in a very long time - made me very nervous so I cut way outside the line and used my drum sander to get down to the actual cut line. I figure I could handle an abrasion from a sander disc and lot better than a cut on the band saw!

Anyway, I was able to cut out my handles and they fit into the slots just fine. However, and I apologize I don't have a picture - not sure where my camera is - but the angles where the handle meets the slot is perfect on the inside top, but has gaps on the inside bottom edge and on the outside it is pretty close to perfect on the top edge and has a gap at the bottom.

My question to you, without the help of a picture (sorry) since the sides are angled and the handles are curved would that naturally leave a gap? There does not appear to be any gap on the magazine shot of the tray. So I'm wondering if my angles are off just a little - even though I'm pretty sure that I measured and cut correctly.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

(PS - I decided to go with mahogany handles since I have that on hand instead of going out and buying some walnut.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Moving along on my serving tray - but have question*
> 
> I've managed a couple hours in the shop this week. Yeah! I'm starting to work more on my serving tray for my boss.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
I wonder if there are gaps in the one in the picture but maybe the photographer purposely angled the camera/tray to avoid showing them?
Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Moving along on my serving tray - but have question*
> 
> I've managed a couple hours in the shop this week. Yeah! I'm starting to work more on my serving tray for my boss.
> 
> ...


That's a thought Lew. I'm sure my measurements are right. The pictures are so that you can't see all the touch point. I'm going to just forge ahead with my handles and see how it all looks at the end. No matter how it looks - it'll still hold tea cups!

Thanks Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*

Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.

First I still can't get my handles for my serving tray to come out right - they just don't fit - arg!

So I start to think to myself-okay Betsy - you just can't do anything but square things sooooo off I go to my cutting boards. Well that's not so good either.

I sanded all 6 of my cutting boards-- they feel good to the touch, sanded through 220. But when I put a straight edge across them - they are all dipped in the middle. I did the "run a pencil mark all over the board trick", ran them through the sander and the pencil marks all go away. So why are my boards cupped?

So I did get some hours in the shop-but I'm frustrated with my results.

If I could spell oh wow is me-- I'd say oh wow is me. :-(

Thanks for listening - or reading.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Betsy! lately it seems no time on my projects is worthwhile since all I'm doing is trying to fix what appears to be an impossible problem. Keep thinking on it! you'll figure it out  and it's "Oh woe is me."  Sorry I can't help with your cupping issue - I would think planning would be the solution. Hopefully help will soon be on the way!

Becky


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


Betsy, It is better to find the wow in life than the woe. What is the grain orientation of the cutting board. It sounds to me like the planer is making the board parallel but not taking the dip out.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


Just looked at your tray design and I am not sure how big a gap you are fighting but a curve will take up more space than an angled straight cut. If the curved peice fits in the slot, there has to be a gap somewhere unless the curve straightens right where itgoes through the slot, or the slot has a curve in it. It does not have to be very big to be a noticable gap when you are working with fine wood.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
Perfection is over-rated… go for the look and feel of good wood… and the therapy woodworking provides ;-)
Ellen


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Was gonna give you a "woe" pun but Becky and Ham beat me to the punch so…

Not sure why your cutting boards are bowed but they must be thin enough that they're flexing when going through the sander from the roller presure. You'll need to get one side truly flat to resolve the problem. I'd build a sanding "sled" and put the cup down with shims to support the bowed area and sand the convex side up until the "hump" in it was gone, then take the board off the sled and sand the other side until the high sides are even with the concave center. Hopefully you won't have to take off too much more thickness to correct the problem.

And remember that in real therapy, not all sessions are fun…

Hope things take a turn for the better in the shop. In the meantime, take one beautiful piece of wood and stare at it until you can see what it can become in your mind's eye…

And please remember…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have been sharing the same type of days!

When I made some end grain cutting boards, they bowed from the heat built up during the sanding. When they cooled down they seemed to flatten out. I did elevate them on some corner block and put a weight in the middle to help the process.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


thanks for the responses folks.

Ham - all the boards are end grain.

Herb - a sled seems like a plausible solution. I'm going to have to look at that.

Lew - heat build up - hadn't thought of that.

I've spent the day doing fudge today for our company holiday party tomorrow.

I just went out to the shop and did the "rock" test. four of the six boards are rock solid on the saw's table top with zero bounce. The other two have just a tiny bit of rock. So I think I'm going to take a lesson in this-- have a sled ready, and don't let the heat build up.

I really need to find my camera so I can show my gap issue on the tray - but for now I'm putting the tray aside to keep my irritation level low!

I'm really enjoying being back in the shop-- but I am finding that I've forgotten a lot that I took for granted before--

Ellen has it exactly right-perfection is overrated. Once I get the cutting boards finished, wrapped up and given away I bet they'll all be perfect. 

thanks to all of you.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


Besides, fudge tastes bettter than sawdust.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Frustration does not equal therapy :-(*
> 
> Frustrated-- can't find my camera to show my issues-rats and double rats.
> 
> ...


Especially my fudge. I'm the fudge lady. One time a year I'm a great cook!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Sanding done -- and found my camera!*

Found my camera-- it was a victim of the "someone's coming over - clean up quick" syndrome. Not that I'm slob but I do have a clutter problem - when friends come over sometimes things just get shoved here and there to look better. Alas-- the camera is found.

So here are my cutting boards all sanded and ready for finishing.




























They don't look half bad. The really tall one is a special order-- a friend wanted one a little longer than the standard not sure why - but longer was not harder to make than normal - so there it is.

The tray I'm working on is a still causing me fits. I've cut 3 sets of handles just to see if maybe I didn't have them just right. But none of the handles look good.

The first shot is the top of the handle from the outside. Looks good from the top.










The next shot is from the inside looking down. - Big gap. Looks awful.










Not sure how to fix it. But my tray sure doesn't look like the magazine picture.



















But the really good thing - I got the picture of my fire engine that's been painted today. I posted it in the projects - but thought I'd share here too!










Safety Bear has a pretty cool looking ride! (makes me feel better about my tray!)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Sanding done -- and found my camera!*
> 
> Found my camera-- it was a victim of the "someone's coming over - clean up quick" syndrome. Not that I'm slob but I do have a clutter problem - when friends come over sometimes things just get shoved here and there to look better. Alas-- the camera is found.
> 
> ...


Not sure, Betsy, but it looks like maybe the tray *handles* don't have the correct curve on them, Is that possible?

Cool looking Fire Engine!

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Sanding done -- and found my camera!*
> 
> Found my camera-- it was a victim of the "someone's coming over - clean up quick" syndrome. Not that I'm slob but I do have a clutter problem - when friends come over sometimes things just get shoved here and there to look better. Alas-- the camera is found.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure Lew. I really think I have the right angle. But I'm going to let it rest a few days and try again this weekend. Sometimes moving onto another project will fix the first one. I'm hoping that's the case here. I really would like to give the tray as a gift this year. We'll see how the weekend works out.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Do not try this at home!*

So now you married and/or attached folks do not follow my lead and try this at home!

Being single and having a crappy kitchen counter makes this an easy place to do finishing work.










Those are four of my cutting boards getting all finished up and ready for giving away.

I hope you all had a very nice Thanksgiving. I had dinner with 60 of my closest friends. We have a group that goes camping every Thanksgiving. Of course, camping, for most of us now means RVs and lodges - but we still call it camping. Any way we rent a lodge at a nearby campground and spend the Thanksgiving holiday together playing cards and this year a new game called Marble Pursuit. I highly recommend the game to all of you, it's a hoot, easy to play and fun as all get out. Can't tell you how many games we played - but we had a blast. We also played a lot of the card game 31-- I lost all of $3.75 playing. Yep a real gambler I am, but it was great fun.

I came home late yesterday and started working in the shop. I took a nose dive onto the floor. Yikes! I'm okay, but it made me realize that I need to reorganize my shop and set things up a little better. It also scared the you know what out of me because I did not have my cell phone in my pocket. That's a no no. If I had hurt myself no one would have heard me yelling or missed me for a while. I have a roommate, but she knows I can spend hours in the shop and it would have taken her a long time to realize I had not come inside. So I've been cleaning and rearranging today - with my cell phone in my pocket!

Cleaning is also good therapy - but I can't wait to get it all done so I can get back going with the sawdust treatments. That is the type of medicine that can go down without any sugar at all! 

Well - going to get back out there for a few more hours and see if I can't get just a little bit closer to the sawdust.

See you around the shop-- and remember - don't follow my lead by taking over the kitchen counter-but if you do - don't tell your other half you got the idea from me - I have enough trouble already!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Do not try this at home!*
> 
> So now you married and/or attached folks do not follow my lead and try this at home!
> 
> ...


Right there with you in the camping department, Betsy! My idea of camping out is calling for room service at the Holiday Inn.

Kitchen counter looks pretty good to me, besides a little mineral oil never hurt anything!

Lew


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Do not try this at home!*
> 
> So now you married and/or attached folks do not follow my lead and try this at home!
> 
> ...


My wife thinks "roughing it" is when the Holiday Inn runs out of shampoo and she has to use bar soap on her hair. She would be right there with you. We talked about a travel trailer. She said she would rather be home. She could take the same money and buy a new luxury car and stay in a motel with hot and cold running maids so why own a travel trailer and have to maintain it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Do not try this at home!*
> 
> So now you married and/or attached folks do not follow my lead and try this at home!
> 
> ...


let me see … two blue eye´s , one riped ear with seven stitshes , a broken nose looking werd now 
and three missing teeth ….........hmm…. I think I can second you on this ….. speciel if you
bring in enginespart and try to fix them on the kitchen table ….. no matter how freezing cold its outside
not even if its her car or motorcycle you repair …. you better have the big first aid kit standing outside the maindoor :-(

take care
Dennis


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Do not try this at home!*
> 
> So now you married and/or attached folks do not follow my lead and try this at home!
> 
> ...


Yikes engine parts, I'm not sure I'd even do that Dennis!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Do not try this at home!*
> 
> So now you married and/or attached folks do not follow my lead and try this at home!
> 
> ...


fortunaly I´m not the guy that look like that now 
but I had to take him to the ER and clean my car after the drive 
one thing still wonder me is why she didn´t attack me too
since I was the guilty person of bringing it into the kitchen 
and she still smile to me when she ask for a dance …......

Merry Chrismas 
Dennis


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Cleaned up the shop a bit and found unfinished projects to do.*

I just wonder how many unfinished projects we all have laying around in our shops. I know I get started on one, either get bored with it, get stuck not knowing how to do the next step, or get frustrated because I can't get the project to look like that darn magazine picture. 

While cleaning I realized that I had not finished a set of child size Adirondack chairs for friend of mine. That's what I've been doing tonight. I've managed to get both seats done and one back rest. I think about 3 or 4 years ago I said I'd never make another set of these, but here I am making more. I think I can make these things in my sleep.

Here's a quick pick of the chair without the arms.










It's hard to tell, but this really is a child's chair - it only stands about 20" from floor to the top of the back rest. A normal size adult (is there such a thing) could not sit in one of these - once the arms are on - anyone bigger than maybe a 12 year old would get stuck!

I notice in the pick that it looks like I have a slat on the seat that is sticking up. I'm not sure how that is because it's not in real like sticking up - might be reflection I don't know. But the seat is smooth.

And last but not least , for good measure - I'm going to throw in my finished cutting boards. I've only snapped a picture of three of the finished ones - there are six all together.










All in all I'm on a pretty good streak of sawdust therapy this week. Actually, to be honest, I was thinking earlier that today has probably been my best health day in about a year. I feel great. With my Dystonia I know that won't last but I sure am grateful when I have good days, and having a great day is just icing on the cake - and I love icing! 

Thanks for reading and letting me share.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Cleaned up the shop a bit and found unfinished projects to do.*
> 
> I just wonder how many unfinished projects we all have laying around in our shops. I know I get started on one, either get bored with it, get stuck not knowing how to do the next step, or get frustrated because I can't get the project to look like that darn magazine picture.
> 
> ...


Hey, save a slice of that cake with icing for me!

Glad you had a great day. Your friend will be pleasantly surprised when you complete the Adirondack chairs and make arrangements for delivery/pickup…

The cutting boards are beautiful.

Well, keep up the good work. Glad you got things done this week.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Cleaned up the shop a bit and found unfinished projects to do.*
> 
> I just wonder how many unfinished projects we all have laying around in our shops. I know I get started on one, either get bored with it, get stuck not knowing how to do the next step, or get frustrated because I can't get the project to look like that darn magazine picture.
> 
> ...


Wow, Betsy, you're really on a roll!!

So glad to hear that you are feeling better.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Cleaned up the shop a bit and found unfinished projects to do.*
> 
> I just wonder how many unfinished projects we all have laying around in our shops. I know I get started on one, either get bored with it, get stuck not knowing how to do the next step, or get frustrated because I can't get the project to look like that darn magazine picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Herb - I'm sending a virtual cake your way with extra icing on the side. It comes without calories or the guilt of eating way too much of it in one setting. Don't you just love virtual reality?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Cleaned up the shop a bit and found unfinished projects to do.*
> 
> I just wonder how many unfinished projects we all have laying around in our shops. I know I get started on one, either get bored with it, get stuck not knowing how to do the next step, or get frustrated because I can't get the project to look like that darn magazine picture.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

That's about the only kind of cake for me nowadays. Silly doctor mumbled something about Type II diabetes and now I've got to stay away from most real carbs… Oh well, since I'm having this virtual cake, with the wonderful creamy virtual icing I suppose I'd better get a nice thick virtual strawberry shake to wash it all down…

Sometimes it seems virtual reality is better than real reality… Then one of my grandkids give me a real hug and I know better.

Take care.

Herb


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Small discoveries *

Raining and dreary outside in North Texas today so it was a good day to be inside playing in the shop. I spent quite a lot of time working on my child's size chair set for my friend. I've discovered that working on the floor is a pretty good place to be for someone with balance issues. It actually works really well. I put a piece of mdf on the floor so it was a flat surface to work on and just plopped down and started my assemblies, painting and some sanding. I got a lot done and I realized that I was more relaxed. I guess the idea of falling is always on my mind so that was taking a little of the fun out of things for me. I don't intend to do everything on the floor - but I think when I know I'm not having a good balance day - that's my solution.

I also managed to get my board ready for my first generation cheese board that DeGoose has been doing and that I've been PM'ing with Scott Smith. I'll be playing with this more tomorrow. The woods are walnut, maple, cherry, maple and walnut.










And last but not least I just had to try the wine bottle holder thing that everyone seems to do. I just didn't think it could be as easy as it looks. But thanks to the video by Tim a/k/a The Head Chuck-- I took about ten minutes and made one out of a scrap of pine.

Here's a link to the video

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56695

And here's my quickie holder - I can see there will be some very easily made Christmas gifts this year - the design possibilities are endless.








'

All in all a good day in the shop.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Small discoveries *
> 
> Raining and dreary outside in North Texas today so it was a good day to be inside playing in the shop. I spent quite a lot of time working on my child's size chair set for my friend. I've discovered that working on the floor is a pretty good place to be for someone with balance issues. It actually works really well. I put a piece of mdf on the floor so it was a flat surface to work on and just plopped down and started my assemblies, painting and some sanding. I got a lot done and I realized that I was more relaxed. I guess the idea of falling is always on my mind so that was taking a little of the fun out of things for me. I don't intend to do everything on the floor - but I think when I know I'm not having a good balance day - that's my solution.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

That is going to make some beautiful cheese boards!

I don't sit on the floor- too hard to get back up! But, I do have a low vanity bench and made a "Lazy Susan" type of assembly table- that sets on 2 saw horses. I can sit comfortably in one spot and rotate the table to get to various parts of the same project.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Small discoveries *
> 
> Raining and dreary outside in North Texas today so it was a good day to be inside playing in the shop. I spent quite a lot of time working on my child's size chair set for my friend. I've discovered that working on the floor is a pretty good place to be for someone with balance issues. It actually works really well. I put a piece of mdf on the floor so it was a flat surface to work on and just plopped down and started my assemblies, painting and some sanding. I got a lot done and I realized that I was more relaxed. I guess the idea of falling is always on my mind so that was taking a little of the fun out of things for me. I don't intend to do everything on the floor - but I think when I know I'm not having a good balance day - that's my solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew. The floor is just such a safe place for me - it was quite a revelation. I've fallen off chairs, stools, etc. just because of my balance issues. Thankfully it does not happen a lot, but when it does I always worried about breaking a bone - which would really set me back. It's certainly not the solution to every issue I have - but for some it works. And at this point - as long as I can keep woodworking, even if it's on the floor - I'm happy with that.

Just being able to be back in the shop has really lifted my spirits and outlook and that means a great deal.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*First generation cheese board*

Slow day in the shop today but was able to cut my first generation board cut. I can certainly see how these can be addictive to make. The design possibilities are mind boggling. Have not quite figured out the second and third generation cuts yet - but will get there.

Here's my board just clamped with no glue at this point. I imagine I'll only glue up two or three sections at a time, you get off kilter just a little and it would spoil the effect.










I've also almost have the child's chairs to the completion point - just waiting on the arm assemblies to dry.

gotta say it feels good to be in the shop again.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *First generation cheese board*
> 
> Slow day in the shop today but was able to cut my first generation board cut. I can certainly see how these can be addictive to make. The design possibilities are mind boggling. Have not quite figured out the second and third generation cuts yet - but will get there.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Very nice looking! I really like the design and variations in shading. Can't wait to see it completed.

L/W


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *First generation cheese board*
> 
> Slow day in the shop today but was able to cut my first generation board cut. I can certainly see how these can be addictive to make. The design possibilities are mind boggling. Have not quite figured out the second and third generation cuts yet - but will get there.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
Great board! They really are addictive!
Ellen


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *First generation cheese board*
> 
> Slow day in the shop today but was able to cut my first generation board cut. I can certainly see how these can be addictive to make. The design possibilities are mind boggling. Have not quite figured out the second and third generation cuts yet - but will get there.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!

Imagine how that grain will pop when you hit it with mineral oil!

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *First generation cheese board*
> 
> Slow day in the shop today but was able to cut my first generation board cut. I can certainly see how these can be addictive to make. The design possibilities are mind boggling. Have not quite figured out the second and third generation cuts yet - but will get there.
> 
> ...


Thanks all. I can't wait to get a finish on it. I think it'll make one fine Christmas gift!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *First generation cheese board*
> 
> Slow day in the shop today but was able to cut my first generation board cut. I can certainly see how these can be addictive to make. The design possibilities are mind boggling. Have not quite figured out the second and third generation cuts yet - but will get there.
> 
> ...


That walnut has perfect grain for a chevron. You will have a nice 3D effect with it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Slow and easy wins the race....*

I heard that once never believed it though. Now perhaps I'll take it more to heart. Spent most of yesterday having a blast in the shop and have spent most of today recovering! I'm certainly going to have to learn to pace myself a little better if I want to stay in the shop at all. It's a funny thing this better-living-with-chemistry idea. It can really curb my symptoms but it gives me a false sense of wellness at the same time. I am having trouble getting used to the idea that my muscles, while now under control (mostly), are still not up to the tasks they used to be. They feel like they should be but they are not. So there's this little bit of a disconnect going on and I have found out big time that I have to learn to pace myself or I'll be having more down time than fun time. Just such a weird feeling.

Anyway - I did get a lot done yesterday. My child's chairs are all assembled and the plugs are put in place and drying ready to get knocked down then I can do the final painting. I've also managed to get the parts for the footstools made.

I've tried doing the handles for my serving tray again and I'm just at my wits end on getting them right. I really think it's my band saw technique. The band saw scares the dickens out of me just because I know that at any one moment my hand could do a flying leap right into the blade and that would really spoil the wood. I also tried cutting them out on the band saw leaving a larger space between the cut line and then taking the piece to the oscillating sander and finishing them up. Still no good. I'm thinking now that the tray is going to be made into other things! That's okay though I gave it a good shot and just couldn't do it. On to other things.

I've also got my first 1st generation board glued up and have started to put a boarder on it. It has not come out as well as I would have liked, but for the first one I'm okay with it. Once I get the finish put on, I'll post pictures. I still plan on giving it to my boss for a Christmas gift. I don't think anyone but me (or you all) will notice the little imperfections. I'm going to get a nice cheese slicer to go with it and call it good. 

I am also working on the Adirondack chair class notes so that can get on to a good start. I'm looking forward to doing the class and I'm hoping that it keeps me motivated and moving forward with my woodworking. The commitment I think will help me push myself along. So that's all a good thing.

Well - i need to get moving onto the net to see if I can find a good doggie door for my sunroom.

thanks for all the support I've been getting from you all. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Slow and easy wins the race....*
> 
> I heard that once never believed it though. Now perhaps I'll take it more to heart. Spent most of yesterday having a blast in the shop and have spent most of today recovering! I'm certainly going to have to learn to pace myself a little better if I want to stay in the shop at all. It's a funny thing this better-living-with-chemistry idea. It can really curb my symptoms but it gives me a false sense of wellness at the same time. I am having trouble getting used to the idea that my muscles, while now under control (mostly), are still not up to the tasks they used to be. They feel like they should be but they are not. So there's this little bit of a disconnect going on and I have found out big time that I have to learn to pace myself or I'll be having more down time than fun time. Just such a weird feeling.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
I buy Quigley's doors from these folks-

http://www.petdoors.com/staywell-pet-doors.html

He is a 70 pound Basset Hound so he's pretty rough on them.

Wish I could give you some tips on the serving tray. I know you really wanted to complete it.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Slow and easy wins the race....*
> 
> I heard that once never believed it though. Now perhaps I'll take it more to heart. Spent most of yesterday having a blast in the shop and have spent most of today recovering! I'm certainly going to have to learn to pace myself a little better if I want to stay in the shop at all. It's a funny thing this better-living-with-chemistry idea. It can really curb my symptoms but it gives me a false sense of wellness at the same time. I am having trouble getting used to the idea that my muscles, while now under control (mostly), are still not up to the tasks they used to be. They feel like they should be but they are not. So there's this little bit of a disconnect going on and I have found out big time that I have to learn to pace myself or I'll be having more down time than fun time. Just such a weird feeling.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Lew. I'll check it out.

As for that tray, I'll proabably just put it aside for a while and either eventually get tired of looking at it and tear it apart or try those handles again. But fir now it's on the back burner.

70 pound Bassett hound is huge! Both my babies together weigh 25 pounds wet, if I add the cat I'm still only at 30 pounds!


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Slow and easy wins the race....*
> 
> I heard that once never believed it though. Now perhaps I'll take it more to heart. Spent most of yesterday having a blast in the shop and have spent most of today recovering! I'm certainly going to have to learn to pace myself a little better if I want to stay in the shop at all. It's a funny thing this better-living-with-chemistry idea. It can really curb my symptoms but it gives me a false sense of wellness at the same time. I am having trouble getting used to the idea that my muscles, while now under control (mostly), are still not up to the tasks they used to be. They feel like they should be but they are not. So there's this little bit of a disconnect going on and I have found out big time that I have to learn to pace myself or I'll be having more down time than fun time. Just such a weird feeling.
> 
> ...


I know how it is to try to slow down but my little brain keeps forgeting to remind my feet. After 2 heartatacts,2 open heart and anurisom surgery on stomach, I still try that highgear mode. But that is what keeps me active.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Slow and easy wins the race....*
> 
> I heard that once never believed it though. Now perhaps I'll take it more to heart. Spent most of yesterday having a blast in the shop and have spent most of today recovering! I'm certainly going to have to learn to pace myself a little better if I want to stay in the shop at all. It's a funny thing this better-living-with-chemistry idea. It can really curb my symptoms but it gives me a false sense of wellness at the same time. I am having trouble getting used to the idea that my muscles, while now under control (mostly), are still not up to the tasks they used to be. They feel like they should be but they are not. So there's this little bit of a disconnect going on and I have found out big time that I have to learn to pace myself or I'll be having more down time than fun time. Just such a weird feeling.
> 
> ...


Yep just got to keep moving!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*In progress first generation board*

I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.

Also the artistic side of my mind (which is not exercised very much - so it may be wrong here) wants to put in some fancy diamond shaped inlays on the sides, just small 1/4" diamonds in walnut. What do you think?

You'll notice that my chevrons are off center, they were centered and they just didn't look right to me so I chopped off a little on one edge to "fix it".

I can certainly see how degoose and others get so many design possibilities with this process. Anyway - here's my board - what do you think?



















The woods are walnut, cherry and hard maple.

I have to admit this woodworking therapy sure seems to be working! The more I'm out in the shop the more I feel like my old self.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are feeling more like you old self… as to the chevron pattern… well I am impressed… it is coming along wonderfully… I would suggest just breaking the edges… and maybe rounding the corners..
Can't wait till you oil it and those colours POP…


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry - your posts are what inspired me to try this design. I really think that walnut really will pop when I get oil on it. I'm anxious to get to that part of it. Probably won't happen until the weekend though-tomorrow starts the holiday party round robin of parties.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Glad to hear you are feeling more like your old self.

The chevron c-board is coming along nice. I defer to degoose regarding edge/corner treatment.

Keep up the good work.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


This does not look like a first attempt! I like the off center look. I don't often listen to my artistic side. It wants me to do impossible things. I add a slight bevel to the edge and like the look. Or sometimes I don't feel like changing the round over bit in the router from a previous project and I do a slight round over. It is nice to break the edge and eliminate splinters. Keep up the good work and show us pictures when the oil is on the wood.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
Woodworking is inspirational and relaxing.
The chevron board is looking great. While they are a little tedious, what can be more relaxing than becoming one with the wood!
My only comment about putting diamonds in - gets a little busy, what with the pattern already there. Doing something with the edges will give a nice effect without taking away from the beauty of the pattern.
Ellen


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

Robert thanks! - sometimes I find my first attempt is my best one. It turns out well so I think it's pretty easy so I do the second one not paying as much attention to the detail and it comes out not so well. The trick is maintaining the same level of detail orientation and sometimes that's a hard thing.

Ellen - I think you are right - diamonds will make it look busy. I'm glad I asked.

Thanks again.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


The chevron board looks great…...but for your artistic side…..how 'bout just 1 small diamond there


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *In progress first generation board*
> 
> I'm almost done with my first cheese board. It's been an experience. I've never done anything quite like the chevron. It was a little bit of a challenge but I think I did okay. I'd like your opinion on whether or not I should round off my corners or just break the edges.
> 
> ...


I think it's gorgeous! Like, Larry, can't wait to see a picture with the finish!!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*First generation board with first coat of oil*

Well here it is, I've just put on the first coat of oil. I think it looks pretty good. I rounded the corners and broke the edges just a little.










Now I'm working on my second board. This board I cut at 30 degrees. I was going to make this into two boards, but I'm thinking of doing something different and I'd like your opinions.

The idea is put a strip of maple in the middle of the two boards and then surround the whole board with walnut.
Do you think it's too busy? Should I just make it two boards?



















Here's the other therapy I've been working on tonight.










What you see here is the best peanut butter fudge you'd ever want to sink your teeth into. I'm the fudge lady in this neck of the woods and I must say its pretty good. 

I look forward to your opinion about the second board.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *First generation board with first coat of oil*
> 
> Well here it is, I've just put on the first coat of oil. I think it looks pretty good. I rounded the corners and broke the edges just a little.
> 
> ...


I like the Walnut surround,only I like the wider strip and also the maple down the middle
also like the looks of that fudge


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *First generation board with first coat of oil*
> 
> Well here it is, I've just put on the first coat of oil. I think it looks pretty good. I rounded the corners and broke the edges just a little.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Job, Betsy!!

Love the way the oil brought out the grain color.

I think I would make the larger board with the Maple stripe down the middle.

Lew


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *First generation board with first coat of oil*
> 
> Well here it is, I've just put on the first coat of oil. I think it looks pretty good. I rounded the corners and broke the edges just a little.
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing the first board with the oil on it. It does look great. On the second, the Maple in the middle looks off to me, but that may be because it is too long and doesn't blend in yet. How would it look cut to size and with the Walnut border? How would a Walnut strip look? You definitely have the glue up down.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*This is the best of all therapy!*

I started making this set when my boss with about 6 months pregnant. Lou Lou turns 2 next week and I just got the chairs done. Needless to say this was a slow going project. But despite some of the parts not being the best (I made them when I probably should not have been making them) the set turned out pretty well. The look on Lou Lou's face was worth the wait.

Enjoy.























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *This is the best of all therapy!*
> 
> I started making this set when my boss with about 6 months pregnant. Lou Lou turns 2 next week and I just got the chairs done. Needless to say this was a slow going project. But despite some of the parts not being the best (I made them when I probably should not have been making them) the set turned out pretty well. The look on Lou Lou's face was worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Nothing more therapeutic than a smile like that!

Great Job, Betsy!!


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *This is the best of all therapy!*
> 
> I started making this set when my boss with about 6 months pregnant. Lou Lou turns 2 next week and I just got the chairs done. Needless to say this was a slow going project. But despite some of the parts not being the best (I made them when I probably should not have been making them) the set turned out pretty well. The look on Lou Lou's face was worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Those look really comfortable


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *This is the best of all therapy!*
> 
> I started making this set when my boss with about 6 months pregnant. Lou Lou turns 2 next week and I just got the chairs done. Needless to say this was a slow going project. But despite some of the parts not being the best (I made them when I probably should not have been making them) the set turned out pretty well. The look on Lou Lou's face was worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Those are great. We make kids Adirondack stuff in our line and we get the same reaction from the kids. Nothing like it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *This is the best of all therapy!*
> 
> I started making this set when my boss with about 6 months pregnant. Lou Lou turns 2 next week and I just got the chairs done. Needless to say this was a slow going project. But despite some of the parts not being the best (I made them when I probably should not have been making them) the set turned out pretty well. The look on Lou Lou's face was worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I'm sure she'll enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *This is the best of all therapy!*
> 
> I started making this set when my boss with about 6 months pregnant. Lou Lou turns 2 next week and I just got the chairs done. Needless to say this was a slow going project. But despite some of the parts not being the best (I made them when I probably should not have been making them) the set turned out pretty well. The look on Lou Lou's face was worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

What a delightful gift! We're sure it was worth the wait. They look great, and Lou Lou looks delighted.

L/W


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *This is the best of all therapy!*
> 
> I started making this set when my boss with about 6 months pregnant. Lou Lou turns 2 next week and I just got the chairs done. Needless to say this was a slow going project. But despite some of the parts not being the best (I made them when I probably should not have been making them) the set turned out pretty well. The look on Lou Lou's face was worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks LW!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ruminating ideas for projects*

So I'm quickly coming to the close of my Adirondack chair blog class (just the final assembly to go), my sun room addition is now complete (just got the French doors put in today) and I've managed to put up some shelves Sis wanted in the laundry room (nothing major - haven't decided if I'm going to put doors on them but they are framed so I can add doors if I want to), so now my mind is turning towards some new smaller projects that I can do.

I've purchased chairs for the sun room and am considering ideas on small tables to build. The room is not large - 15×10 - almost all glass except an 18" Austin stone knee wall. I know I want a small table between the two recliners and one on either side of the couch and arm chair.

The problem I'm trying to figure out is the proportions and styles. It took a long time to get the right furniture that won't overtake the room (I'm not a shopper and it took me three weeks of going to different stores to get what I wanted - it was exhausting, I just don't know why people think shopping is fun), so I don't want the tables to be too big or too small.

Then I'm trying to decide do I want just a table, or a table with a drawer and shelf, arts and crafts style, mission style-Betsy' style. The only thing I'm certain of is that I'll be using oak as I have a ton of it in the shop that is perfect for tables. Then I think again that it would be nice to have a table with drop leaves that can be put up to allow a card game.

So now that I'm thinking about tables, I start to think, perhaps I can make a new vanity for my bathroom. That's a larger project, but still I'm thinking if I break it down into really small portions I can probably handle it physically.

Then I go into my bathroom area and I decide that the vanity there just is outdated. The vanity that is there now is one that is made for someone to sit at to put on makeup, etc. I have a lot of friends and they all have vanities like this in their homes (yep all cookie cutter homes) but I don't know a single one that sits there. My particular area simply doesn't have enough room to have a chair and still get past it on the way into the little bathroom area (which also could use a new cabinet for the sink). If I had a chair there and didn't move it every night before bedtime, I'd trip on it during the night - so that vanity area is a lot of wasted storage space. I'm thinking I could add a drawer stack and maybe another cabinet. That would take a lot of stuff that has really no place to be. I'm thinking this area could simply be essentially three cabinets and I could probably handle that if I break it down into small parts and have my Sis help me with the assembly. So then I think to myself, as you all know, one home remodeling project leads to more. So do I really want to try to do this? I know if I update my bathroom area my Sis will want her bathroom area updated and if I update hers, then the hallway cabinets will need to be updated to match since her bathroom is essentially the guest bathroom and is off the main hallway.

To do all of that I'd really have to be organized because it would probably take a very long time for me to do it since my physical abilities come and go. I'm thinking just my bath, Sis's bath, the hallway cabinets has 8 cabinet doors and six drawers, it is better if you can do all the set up at one time and not doing one door now and another door two weeks later.

Long and short my mind is whirling around what I can/should do for my next projects. I'm tired of doing boxes and cutting boards but I don't want to get myself in the middle of a project and can't finish it.

I can buy new bath cabinets but what fun is that?

So here I'm sitting, mind whirling and not sure what way to go. Reading, thinking, looking at plans, making drawings, and wondering what if…....

Not sure if all this thinking is good therapy or bad therapy, the what if's can nail you sometimes.

Well - I feel better that I've got that off my chest - do you all ever find yourselves in this spot?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Ruminating ideas for projects*
> 
> So I'm quickly coming to the close of my Adirondack chair blog class (just the final assembly to go), my sun room addition is now complete (just got the French doors put in today) and I've managed to put up some shelves Sis wanted in the laundry room (nothing major - haven't decided if I'm going to put doors on them but they are framed so I can add doors if I want to), so now my mind is turning towards some new smaller projects that I can do.
> 
> ...


every single day

we get a choice

to live the dream

or regret on

I wish I would have

: ))


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Ruminating ideas for projects*
> 
> So I'm quickly coming to the close of my Adirondack chair blog class (just the final assembly to go), my sun room addition is now complete (just got the French doors put in today) and I've managed to put up some shelves Sis wanted in the laundry room (nothing major - haven't decided if I'm going to put doors on them but they are framed so I can add doors if I want to), so now my mind is turning towards some new smaller projects that I can do.
> 
> ...


Only about 10 times a day, Betsy!

Looks like you and your sister's projects have a lot of similarities. Maybe an assembly line type approach might kill two birds with one stone- make the face frames, make the drawers, etc. For me, setups take the longest time. Making a bunch of similar things saves time.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Ruminating ideas for projects*
> 
> So I'm quickly coming to the close of my Adirondack chair blog class (just the final assembly to go), my sun room addition is now complete (just got the French doors put in today) and I've managed to put up some shelves Sis wanted in the laundry room (nothing major - haven't decided if I'm going to put doors on them but they are framed so I can add doors if I want to), so now my mind is turning towards some new smaller projects that I can do.
> 
> ...


Ye I think set up time is the biggest factor in getting cabinet projects done. I would have to do a little now and a little later to make it work, but since no one uses my equipment but me, there is no danger of someone messing up an adjustment.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hand tools*

So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.

For my chisel handles I've been experimenting with the pipe insulation that comes as a tube with a slit in it. The workmen used this to insulate my pipes for the Sunroom and left some behind. So anyway I put some around one of my chisel handles and it actually works pretty well. It is not a great fit, but I'm going to experiment more with it. I think if I use some electrical or athletic tape and tighten it up a bit, I might be able to use my chisels again! There is a slippage issue, but I think if I do the taping right I can make that work.

As for my dove tails saws, the insulation just is not going to work. But I am going to dig out my anti vibration glove and see if that might work. I'm not sure it will do the trick because its not very thick. I am leary of using tape on the nice rose wood handles, but to use the saw I really need to build up the grasping area so that my hand is not curled up as much as it would be with the current size of the handle. Of course it can't be built up too far because the handle opening is not all that big.

I really think if I can get these two issues worked out, I just may be back into the hand tool using arena. I know that I will have to limit how much time at each session I use the tools, especially the saw, but I figure if it takes several weeks to cut dovetails for a box, so what. I'll be doing what I've always wanted to do and that is to make hand cut dovetails in my projects. Since this is a hobby and not a business, time is not an issue.

I'll need to think of some way to do the sharpening that won't hurt my hands, but that is down the road. Right now my chisels are all wicked sharp, so with the limited use it will be a while before I need to worry about sharpening.

Does anyone have any other ideas I might use to build up the girth of my hand saws?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


Betsy instead of taping the foam on you may want to use rubber cement to glue the foam on. If you're able to use your saws again who care what the handles look like, they're tools and meant to be used! Do you work with a physio-therapist or occupational therapist? These folks do amazing stuff in helping folks adapt to their individual 'new reality' and can often help people regain functionality. Jenn was in some pretty severe accidents before we married and she'd probably be completely disabled if not for the PTs and OTs. Could you have handles custom turned for you? If I could turn I'd volunteer to give it a shot.

Your persistance will pay off.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


Mark I had not even thought about having someone turn custom handles. I may have to look at that.

Wouldn't rubber cement eat through the foam?

I've not gone the OT/ PT route yet as I don't qualify for it under our medical plan, but my doctor is working on my behalf to change that. You don't really appreciate your hands until you have some trouble using them.

I have an acqaintence with Dystonia who is very crippled up, but she has managed to do everything she wants to do, she just finds a way to do it with her limitations. Last year she even jumped out of a perfectly good plane just to say she could. I can assure you, I will not be a lemming and follow her out of the plane!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


I don't think so, contact cement might though so I'd not use that. You may even want to try double sided tape. Deer skin may be easier to grip then foam, maybe a couple of wraps would give you the birth you need. The leather should also form to your hand unlike the foam.

Like one of the other Lumberjocks tag line says " improvise, adapt and overcome"!


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


I have issues with my hands and I have just resorted to using the tools with different grasps. Using my thumb and index fingers to hold and position the chisel. Not as fast but with a little more patience it works just fine.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


If you know where you need to builld up the handle's at, you might try some rubber. Personally I would try the rubber from a bycicle intertube, cut into thin strrips. When you think that might do just put a little bit of super glue on it to hold try it out. The rubber can stretch to form around the handle.

I hope this idea if you try it out will work.

Tim:


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


Betsy, I don't know what size your chisels handles are, but a visit to a bike shop might be in order.
The old style handle grips might just fit over them, tassles are a non esential option..;-)
They can be trimmed, and even come with a guard to keep hands slipping down to the blade.
Another thought is a product called either plasti-coat or plast-dip I think. You buy a can of this stuff and dip the handles and get a layer of plastic, it's usualy used on things like pilar handles but several dips could help ?
Lee Valley and others carry it.
That might also work on the saws, by painting it on..maybe.. 
We'll keep thinking for you and of you !


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


Betsy, There are several tutorials on LJ regarding old saw refurbishing. They often need to repair or replace handles. Have you considered making a new handle out of a 6/4 or 8/4 material? With your hands, it might not be feasible to do the work, but thought I'd throw it out for consideration.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


Hey Gal, I see your point about using adhesives. How about using velcor type tape. If you have a harbor freight near you they have a large roll for very little. Fabric stores etc also carry it at some what higher prices. This would allow repeated adjustment for size, density, or different material. If it turns out that you can't get in your area let me know and I'll get you some. (don't pay a big shipping charge) rt


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

If the electric tape is too slippery on the chisel handles, try good old fashioned friction tape instead. Worked good on the handles of softball and baseball bats when I was a kid, back in the middle of the last century.

Herb


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools*
> 
> So I've been lamenting that my use of some hand tools is limited due to strength and cramping issues when I hold things. I sold almost all my planes because I no longer have the arm strength to use them, but I've hung onto my nice chisels and dove tail saws. The tools just sit there staring at me begging to be used. So I've been thinking of some work arounds.
> 
> ...


Wow these are all great ideas! I'm glad I posted this now I have several options to try. I'll certainly let you all know how I fair with each option and which one I ultimately settle on. You LJ's are great!

(Glen - I will most certainly bypass the little tassles_


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hand tools bulking them up.*

So I'm working a little on getting my chisels to the right size that will keep my hands from cramping. Taking some of the advise my fellow LJs provided I've gathered a few things to work with

I went to my neighborhood bike shop and they were kind enough to give me a trashed inner tube. As an aside, I had forgotten how nasty those things smell. Yuk. I also got some athletic tape and some of the under wrap to use with it. I also bought some new plumbing insulation to play with.










You should know that the easiest way to cut the plumbing insulation is with the band saw, it cuts clean and easy. One difference on the insulation that I used and what was left from sun room project is the new stuff has adhesive on the edges to bind it together when it's wrapped around the pipe.

1/2" insulation is too small for the chisel handles and the 3/4" is too small but closer.










I could not hold the chisel and do the wrapping so I had to wrap the business end in paper towels and painters tape to cushion it for holding it in the bench vise.



















The first thing I tried was the insulation with wrapping of athletic tape.

You can see that it does bulk up the handle, but you can see in the picture that it's still not enough.










My goal is to get the handle up to the point where my fingers are about as far apart as the next picture.










So I'm not quite there. I next tried to add another layer of the pipe insulation.










With a layer of athletic tape, the two layers of insulation was too much.










Next up I took off the second layer of the insulation and wrapped the first layer with a layer of rubber tubing.
As an aside the inside of tubing has a nasty white powder that you really need to clean off of your hands will get dried out from it.










With a layer of athletic tape I've gotten pretty close.










A second layer of rubber and tape and I feel pretty comfortable with the grip.



















I'm going to play with this a little bit before moving onto my hand saw. Will definitely use the the athletic under wrap on the saw handle to protect the good wood handle.

Slowly but surely I may be able to at least use my chisels comfortably in my everyday woodworking. That's a comfort all in itself. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools bulking them up.*
> 
> So I'm working a little on getting my chisels to the right size that will keep my hands from cramping. Taking some of the advise my fellow LJs provided I've gathered a few things to work with
> 
> ...


OK!

I wonder if the stuff they make Memory Foam mattresses out of would be too soft?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools bulking them up.*
> 
> So I'm working a little on getting my chisels to the right size that will keep my hands from cramping. Taking some of the advise my fellow LJs provided I've gathered a few things to work with
> 
> ...


Hadn't considered memory foam. Might need to find a source for that to try it out.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools bulking them up.*
> 
> So I'm working a little on getting my chisels to the right size that will keep my hands from cramping. Taking some of the advise my fellow LJs provided I've gathered a few things to work with
> 
> ...


Betsy you can get some memory foam from. Walmart, I don't know if it will wotk or not. It would be the cheapest to try though.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools bulking them up.*
> 
> So I'm working a little on getting my chisels to the right size that will keep my hands from cramping. Taking some of the advise my fellow LJs provided I've gathered a few things to work with
> 
> ...


I've used pipe wrap. Used for insulating pipe lines. Comes in rolls, black, about one-inch wide and adhesive backed. Also used to combat pipe sweating drips. Found at HD plumbing section; a little pricey but an excellent product.

Have also used kids' swimming noodles. 4' pc. at the dollar store. Cuts and carves easily for a whole host of creative applications.

Peter


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hand tools bulking them up.*
> 
> So I'm working a little on getting my chisels to the right size that will keep my hands from cramping. Taking some of the advise my fellow LJs provided I've gathered a few things to work with
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I really do appreciate all the ideas.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Relearning Google Sketch Up*

I started this blog http://lumberjocks.com/Betsy/blog/5302 quite a long time ago to learn Sketch up and to take everyone else along for the ride while I was recovering from a health issue. Quite a ride it was. I actually kind of got the hang of it. But, alas, you know the saying, "you don't use it you lose it" well that's where I'm at right now. I'm going back reading through my own blog to teach myself SU again, I've also been going through videos tutorials, etc. to learn my way around the program.

Right now I'm trying to relearn the thing so I can make a "hose box" for my sister. I've just put a new sun room on the back of my house and I've told her that the hose needs gathered up every night and not laying around making the new digs look sloppy. So she shot back that I need to make a box! Well that's all well and good, but I need a plan. I can build pretty much anything with a good plan. But designing my own plan - not so good.

I asked her why not just buy one of the fancy hose reels you can get, there are some really nice ones out there, but she's against the idea. She thinks I can make a better box. We'll see.

So I'm challenging myself by putting out this post that I'm going to design, draw and build my sister her hose box. This should keep my feet to the fire.

The basic look of the box is this: it's going to have 4 legs (how about that--a three legged box would just not do), I want the box to be up off the ground about 2" maybe 3", have a bottom drawer that's about 5" high to store nozzles, gloves, etc., then the main box will be about 15 inches high. The box as a whole will be about 18 wide x. 20 high x 20 deep and it will have a lift off lid of 3/4 material that's rabbited 3/8" so that it lays on top of the box with a 3/8" lip. The back of the box will have a 1" hole to feed the hose to the tap.

So that's my challenge. Whether I can manage it without pulling out all my hair or turning gray will be another story.

Hang on, it might be a bumpy ride!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Relearning Google Sketch Up*
> 
> I started this blog http://lumberjocks.com/Betsy/blog/5302 quite a long time ago to learn Sketch up and to take everyone else along for the ride while I was recovering from a health issue. Quite a ride it was. I actually kind of got the hang of it. But, alas, you know the saying, "you don't use it you lose it" well that's where I'm at right now. I'm going back reading through my own blog to teach myself SU again, I've also been going through videos tutorials, etc. to learn my way around the program.
> 
> ...


I hope it all comes together for you. I gave up after my first 30 times I tried to learn it. I'm glad others can do it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Relearning Google Sketch Up*
> 
> I started this blog http://lumberjocks.com/Betsy/blog/5302 quite a long time ago to learn Sketch up and to take everyone else along for the ride while I was recovering from a health issue. Quite a ride it was. I actually kind of got the hang of it. But, alas, you know the saying, "you don't use it you lose it" well that's where I'm at right now. I'm going back reading through my own blog to teach myself SU again, I've also been going through videos tutorials, etc. to learn my way around the program.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it, Betsy. 
Thanks to your blog, I have been able to make rudimentary drawings although most of my stuff is still done with Sketchup V0.0 (pencil and paper).
Sure wish we still had DaveR around to help us.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Relearning Google Sketch Up*
> 
> I started this blog http://lumberjocks.com/Betsy/blog/5302 quite a long time ago to learn Sketch up and to take everyone else along for the ride while I was recovering from a health issue. Quite a ride it was. I actually kind of got the hang of it. But, alas, you know the saying, "you don't use it you lose it" well that's where I'm at right now. I'm going back reading through my own blog to teach myself SU again, I've also been going through videos tutorials, etc. to learn my way around the program.
> 
> ...


Dave and Brad Nailor were the two who really helped me along. I've been looking through Dave's blog on Fine Woodworking and other tutorials. There is so much out there it's mind boggling.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Relearning Google Sketch Up*
> 
> I started this blog http://lumberjocks.com/Betsy/blog/5302 quite a long time ago to learn Sketch up and to take everyone else along for the ride while I was recovering from a health issue. Quite a ride it was. I actually kind of got the hang of it. But, alas, you know the saying, "you don't use it you lose it" well that's where I'm at right now. I'm going back reading through my own blog to teach myself SU again, I've also been going through videos tutorials, etc. to learn my way around the program.
> 
> ...


It is much easier for me to build on the fly than to sketch-up it and build it. I played with SU for about a week, threw my hands up and surrendered. I'll be using paper and a pencil. I do see how it would be a great asset, I just dont have the patience. Waiting for a fish to bite was a snap, that kind of patience I have, waiting for my brain to catch up with a tutorial, that patience alludes me.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Relearning Google Sketch Up*
> 
> I started this blog http://lumberjocks.com/Betsy/blog/5302 quite a long time ago to learn Sketch up and to take everyone else along for the ride while I was recovering from a health issue. Quite a ride it was. I actually kind of got the hang of it. But, alas, you know the saying, "you don't use it you lose it" well that's where I'm at right now. I'm going back reading through my own blog to teach myself SU again, I've also been going through videos tutorials, etc. to learn my way around the program.
> 
> ...


crap; eludes me


----------



## djak (Dec 19, 2011)

Betsy said:


> *Relearning Google Sketch Up*
> 
> I started this blog http://lumberjocks.com/Betsy/blog/5302 quite a long time ago to learn Sketch up and to take everyone else along for the ride while I was recovering from a health issue. Quite a ride it was. I actually kind of got the hang of it. But, alas, you know the saying, "you don't use it you lose it" well that's where I'm at right now. I'm going back reading through my own blog to teach myself SU again, I've also been going through videos tutorials, etc. to learn my way around the program.
> 
> ...


I use SketchUp for all my woodworking projects. I know building on the fly and using paper and pencil also great alternatives. But for me, seeing a project unfold in it various stages before I actually built it in the shop makes my time in the shop more enjoyable.

If you have a small shop storing wood can be a problem. With SketchUp I am able to estimate the amount of material needed using the Cutlist plugin.

SketchUp is not for everyone, it is a great tool for those who like to design a project on paper before they head to the shop.


----------

